# Coliemore x Appelsider



## Robert (Jun 18, 2005)

looking for info on x tyne tug Appelsider now called Coliemore, the last time i herd was that she was lying abandoned at cobh shipyard at cork in 2005. Is she still around or has she gone to the breakers yard. Would it be possible to obtain a photo of her as the coliemore Many thanks Rob


----------



## exsailor (Dec 18, 2005)

Rob,

This chap, based in Isle of Wight, who deals in Maritime postcards and photos had one of Coliemore on his Ebay UK site. Suggest you contact him directly - email is [email protected]

Dennis.


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

There are two pictures of her in the gallery
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=149954
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=150100
As Coliemore.


----------



## Cobbydale (Jan 12, 2009)

Robert said:


> looking for info on x tyne tug Appelsider now called Coliemore, the last time i herd was that she was lying abandoned at cobh shipyard at cork in 2005. Is she still around or has she gone to the breakers yard. Would it be possible to obtain a photo of her as the coliemore Many thanks Rob


COLIEMORE ex APPELSIDER photo by Ambuscade Marine Photography. Wallasey Wirral


----------

